# Taking my dog to Morocco... Baffled!



## BeyondTheVan (May 23, 2017)

Hi All,
My Collie has an EU pet passport for Europe and his Rabies is valid until after we plan to return to the UK. He's also vaccinated against kennel cough.

We are aiming for Morocco in June and I'm trying to find out what's needed / what the process is to take him with me. However, this seems rather confusing.

Has anyone taken their dog to Morocco reasonably recently and if so, please could you tell me what's involved?

Thanks in advance.

Rich


----------



## ScamperVan (May 23, 2017)

From last year - things may have changed.

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/51920-travelling-morocco-pets.html


----------



## ScamperVan (May 23, 2017)

I'll be watching to see if anyone has more recent experiences.

A quick google doesn't seem to shed much light..... talk of Moroccan embassy stamps to verify paperwork; needing the original rabies blood test certificate; some people never being stopped or asked for paperwork; other reports of every dog car being stopped.... it sounds like it'll be a stressful experience!

You've probably come across this site but I'll post it anyway - worth reading the comments and questions.
Morocco Pet Passport - Current Dog and Cat Import Requirements

And this but it's for Americans so not sure if the requirements will be the same
Morocco Pet Passport | Health Certificate to Transport Your Dog or Cat Yourself


----------



## spigot (May 23, 2017)

Send a PM to horshamjack, he's been to Morocco several times with dog.
BTW, you're brave, I came back to Spain in Apr cos it was getting B hot over there.


----------



## Buzzy Beans (May 23, 2017)

*Toooo darned hot!*

Morocco in June would be way, way, way too darned hot for your long haired pooch, the heat honestly could end up killing him.


----------



## BKen2 (May 23, 2017)

Buzzy Beans said:


> Morocco in June would be way, way, way too darned hot for your long haired pooch, the heat honestly could end up killing him.



I ticked like for this post maybe not the right response ..but would definitely agree about the heat not just for the dog but you as well can get to 38/40º C and believe you me that is unbearable and it does not cool off much in the night.

Brian K


----------



## chrismilo (May 23, 2017)

BKen2 said:


> I ticked like for this post maybe not the right response ..but would definitely agree about the heat not just for the dog but you as well can get to 38/40º C and believe you me that is unbearable and it does not cool off much in the night.
> 
> Brian K


Why was the dog called ''Baffled'':dog::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Justjack (May 23, 2017)

We were there in May a couple of years ago and the heat was unbearable.  Please rethink taking your Collie, you would all be miserable.


----------



## vwalan (May 23, 2017)

i took my dog for 15 yrs  even left uk with her before the pets passport scheme came out but had papers to return after it started . she had all the jabs and a blood test done but the delay in the scheme made me contact tony blair , he organized the return papers and we left in december before the scheme started . we left in 99. 
ideally you need the blood test for the dog . not to get back in to uk but to get the dog back into spain . you may not be asked . it was sometimes dependent on a rabies scare in the eu. it used to be after returning to mainland europe the dog had to be in the eu mainland for 3 months then it could return to uk without quarantine.
one year during a rabies scare in france many germans etc got very worried as thety had no blood test certificates for the dog . 
even though you may not be asked coming back into spain for the cost of a uk blood test get it . saves hassle later.


----------



## BeyondTheVan (May 24, 2017)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for all the sensible advice everyone. We've decided to give Morocco a miss because of the temperature. Again, much appreciated responses!


----------

